
Ask HN: Typewriter mode in a IDE? - akshxy
Hi, I wanted to ask is there any IDE which has typewriting mode?<p>In Typewriter mode, the line you’re typing is always kept at the static position on the screen, while the editor scrolls up and down. Similar to how we write texts on mobile or inbuilt functionality in Ulysses, iA Writer.
======
qbrass
(Of course) Emacs can do it.

[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/centered-cursor-
mode.el](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/centered-cursor-mode.el)

